# بوربوينت عن بعض طبقات ال ss7



## الحسام (26 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

هذه ملفات بوربوينت عن بعض طبقات الـ signaling system no.7


أرجو ان تنتفعوا منها


الملف الأول ( TCAP) :



http://www.moon-up.com/view.php?file=e14b5e7f6c



يتبع ,,,


----------



## محمدالقبالي (26 يناير 2009)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك على الموضوع ولكن ارجو ان تتاكد من الرابط


----------



## laith1 (27 يناير 2009)

*SS7 Protocal*

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم محمد القبالي وما يهونون الربع ... اذا الكان الرابط لم يعمل وانت مهتم بالاطلاع على هذا البروتوكول فما يصير خاطرك الا طيب , في الملحق يوجد ملف يحتوي شرح عن هذا البروتوكول وايضا مقارنته مع بروتوكول ( ) للفهم اكثر الفرق بينهم وان كنت تريد التعمق اكثر بهذا الموضوع فما عليك الا ان تضع استفساراتك وسنقوم ان شاء الله بالاجابه عليها قدر الامكان , والملف يوضح الامور التاليه :


1.Introduction to Signalling
2.SS7 Background
3.Introduction to SS7
4.SS7 Layers
5.SS7 Addressing​ 
مشكور اخي الحسام على طرح هذا الموضوع وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
​


----------



## الحسام (28 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي القبالي

الرابط شغال 100% , انتظر قليلا الى ان تظهر لك اشارة التحميل


----------



## Roq (16 يناير 2010)

thanx so much


----------



## محمد اميسال (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## engseham (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (3 أبريل 2010)

ياباشمهندس السلام عليكم.. معليش مخي تخين شويه وحتتنا متخلفة كمان والله عمري ماسمعت عن الـss7 دا..
أرجوك أديني شرح بسيط عشان أفهم..


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (3 أبريل 2010)

أريد شرح موجز أذا أمكن...


----------

